# track wheels ?



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

can i fit 15" wheels on the rear, i want to buy another set of wheels for the track, i would like to go 15 by 10" wide, did anyone try that before, also would a 11" slick fit, what is the correct back spacing


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

ha ha its funny but i just look for 15" wheels and i think nobody makes a 15 by 10 wheels for the goat, i went on summitracing and nothing, ok, so where can i find some wheels that would work well on the track


----------

